# Lorena Ochoa Invitational Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA completed its 5 tournament Asian swing last week, and we had a surprise winner. Non LPGA player Teresa Lu was victorious and will now have the opportunity to play full time on the world's biggest women's tour in 2014. Chella Choi, who I have said is the best golfer on the LPGA without a win, finished second just 2 back. 

The LPGA moves to Mexico this week for the playing of the Lorena Ochoa Invitational. 

This will be tournament #27 of 28 on the LPGA schedule. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Lorena Ochoa Invitational Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the first round leaders: 

1- Pornanong Phatlum -6 
2- Amy Yang -5 
3- Inbee Park -4 
3- Anna Nordqvist -4 
3- So Yeon Ryu -4 
6- Jenny Shin -3 
6- Michelle Wie -3 

For full results: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Lorena Ochoa Invitational Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after 3 rounds: 
1- Lexi Thompson -13 

2- I.K. Kim -12 

3- Stacy Lewis -11 

4- So Yeon Ryu -10 

5- Anna Nordqvist -9 

5- Pornanong Phatlum -9 

For complete results: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Lorena Ochoa Invitational Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Lexi Thompson wins with a score of -16, one stroke better than Stacy Lewis. 

For full results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Lorena Ochoa Invitational Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Good morning Tony - I just saw the action compressed into a 3 minute feature on the Golf Channel. Lexi looked like she just refused to be beaten. Three wins and she's only 18... unreal...


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

DennisM said:


> Good morning Tony - I just saw the action compressed into a 3 minute feature on the Golf Channel. Lexi looked like she just refused to be beaten. Three wins and she's only 18... unreal...


Yes. She will be a threat to become the #1 player in the world very soon.


----------

